
Staring down seagulls can stop them stealing your chips - EndXA
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2212592-staring-down-seagulls-can-stop-them-stealing-your-chips/
======
neo4sure
video
[https://twitter.com/newscientist/status/1159734010484072450](https://twitter.com/newscientist/status/1159734010484072450)

